# TulAmmo Brass Max 9mm Ammo



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

I was at Walmart today and thought I'd pick up some extra ammo while I was there. I had been shooting Federal 115 gr FMJ. They were out of Federal but had this TulAmmo Brass Max in 115 gr FMJ. Container of 100 rounds $23.97.

I'm not familiar with this ammo so I hope to get to the range tomorrow to see if there are any issues running it through my Ruger 9e. I'll do a follow up after.


----------



## Jgatts (Dec 10, 2014)

I shot some u bought off a friend Saturday. No problems.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I've got 400 rounds of that through my CZ P-01. No troubles.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I use TulAmmo for plinking all the time. Must have gone through 4000-5000 rounds of it by now. It's perfectly suitable for target ammo.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It seems to run pretty good, but it is very dirty and smokes a lot.


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I was wondering if there would be problems FTF/FTE.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tulammo is Russian, in case you didn't know. I haven't really examined their stuff as I give it a wide pass and I won't use it. If it runs in your gun, all well and fine. Some Russian stuff does not meet SAMMI spec. 

Russian stuff is not what you'd call quality ammo. It's generally goes bang pretty much always. Don't try to shoot groups with it, it's not very consistent. If you start to get extraction failures, stop and clean the gun with special attention to the breach face and the chamber.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> Tulammo is Russian, in case you didn't know. I haven't really examined their stuff as I give it a wide pass and I won't use it. If it runs in your gun, all well and fine. Some Russian stuff does not meet SAMMI spec.
> 
> Russian stuff is not what you'd call quality ammo. It's generally goes bang pretty much always. Don't try to shoot groups with it, it's not very consistent. If you start to get extraction failures, stop and clean the gun with special attention to the breach face and the chamber.


Odd, how you seem to expect people to take your word on the accuracy of ammo that you've already said you don't shoot.
For what it's worth, I shoot consistent 3-4" 50 round groups with the TulAmmo. If what you say about the grouping of this ammo is correct, I ought to be able to put 50 rounds into a 1" grouping just by changing brands...
:rofl:


----------



## Dave_Sab (Mar 31, 2015)

Just got back from the range and the TulAmmo worked fine. No real noticeable difference between it and the Federals I was using. No FTF or FTE problems.

Did a complete tear down of the pistol when I got home it may have been a little dirtier but after a few hundred rounds I don't feel it was anything that major.

I would definitely buy it again for range use. By the way did some searching and the ammo does meet CIP standards which is the equivalent of our SAMMI.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

I have fired a few boxes of this....seems to be accurate and consistent.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

DirtyDog said:


> Odd, how you seem to expect people to take your word on the accuracy of ammo that you've already said you don't shoot.
> For what it's worth, I shoot consistent 3-4" 50 round groups with the TulAmmo. If what you say about the grouping of this ammo is correct, I ought to be able to put 50 rounds into a 1" grouping just by changing brands...
> :rofl:


Just passing on what I've heard multiple times on another much more popular forum. Like all things internet; take it or leave it.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> Just passing on what I've heard multiple times on another much more popular forum. Like all things internet; take it or leave it.


I heard the other day that Elvis is alive and well and helping aliens abduct bored housewives in Ohio....


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

All I have ever heard is that it is dirty.... Those that say it works fine in their weapons do not have any complaints about TulAmmo effecting accuracy.......


----------



## Glock37 (Nov 14, 2014)

The 100 round cylinder can is not made in Russia. It is made in Bosnia-Hertigovina. The it's dirty comments are based on the steel cased russian made version. The Bosnia made brass case ammo is not dirty. Winchester Q4172 is dirtier. The 50 round boxes of the same ammo is made in Italy by Fiocchi and is a tad dirtier than the Bosnia version, Fiocchi is still much more clean than real Tula. The Bosnia version is actualy the cleanest economy ammo I have fired. 

With 600 rounds of it fired as of yesterday (shot 200 rounds from the 100 round cans) I have had one round weak loaded cause a FTE and one round was a complete dud. No primer mix or no anvil or both. It is very clean and pretty darn accurate. I can get lawman 124 for a few cents more per 100 and never had an issue with it. So I will be skipping the Tula brass from now on.


----------

